# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  ╢╢ طريقة وضع الايفون فى وضعية الـ dfu بدون الضغط على الازرار ╠╠

## salinas

*طريقة لوضع الايفون بنظام الـ DFU*   *بدون الطريقة المعروفة بالضغط على زر البور + الهوم*  *لا نتحتاج الى الايتونز فى هذه العملية , واذا اشتغل الايتونز عند شبك الايفون*  *على وصلة الـ USB فاغلقه*   **  *وصل الايفون بفتحة الـ USB واعمل الخطوات الاتية*   *1 - حمل هذا الملف*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
او من هنا (موقع تاني)*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
او رابط اخر  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *فك الضغط عنه*   **   *واجعله فى هذا المسار*    *C:/DFU*    *يعنى فى الهارد ديسك C - او بما يسمى Partition C*     *من على سطح المكتب للكومبيوتر, نضغط على Start*    **    *ثم Run*    **    *ثم نكتب الامر فى شاشة الـ Run*    c:/dfu/dfu iBSS.m68ap.RELEASE.dfu     *الان انتظر الى ان ترى شاشة الايفون تغيرت (انتظر لفترة العملية تاخذ بعض الوقت)*   **يجب عدم الضغط على اى زر بالايفون **    *الأيفون رح يكون متل هالصورة*   **     *الآن تستطيع عمل الريستور من الآيتونز*    ** للخروج من وضعية الـ DFU بدون عمل الريستور - افعل الاتى **     *شغل برنامج QuickPWN وعند تشغيل البرنامج سيطلب منك الاتى:*    *الضغط على زر البور + الهوم لمدة 15 ثانية (التوقيت مهم) افعل ذلك*   *ثم افصل الايفون عن الكومبيوتر واغلق برنامج الـ QuickPWN*   *افتح الايفون بالضغط على زر البور لمدة 2 ثانية* *رابط التحميل* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ولاصحاب الويندوز XP  يجب تحميل هالبرنامج مع البرنامج السابق 
حتى يتثبت البرنامج
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *بالتوفيق*

----------


## khaled_moon

شرح رائع  ... بارك الله بك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك

----------

